# Tifoso INTERISTA



## Odiolarube (19 Dicembre 2020)

Ciao a tutti, piacere. 
Sono - come si legge dal titolo - un tifoso Interista. AC Milan 1899 dovrebbe ricodarsi chi sono  detto ciò, come si vede dal mio nick name ho un solo obiettivo in questo forum, e cioè quello di difendere i miei colori dalle mistificazioni gobbe. Non mi vedrete mai commentare sopra le righe, mai trollare e mai sovrappormi a voi. Rispetto il forum e l ospitalità, mi auguro sia reciproco.


----------



## Mika (19 Dicembre 2020)

Benvenuto, cugino


----------



## malos (20 Dicembre 2020)

Ciao.


----------



## David Drills (20 Dicembre 2020)

Benvenuto!


----------



## Devil man (20 Dicembre 2020)

Saluti!


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (20 Dicembre 2020)

Benvenuto! Da ospite posso dirti che hai fatto la scelta giusta.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Benvenuto


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Odiolarube ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti, piacere.
> Sono - come si legge dal titolo - un tifoso Interista. AC Milan 1899 dovrebbe ricodarsi chi sono &#55357;&#56898; detto ciò, come si vede dal mio nick name ho un solo obiettivo in questo forum, e cioè quello di difendere i miei colori dalle mistificazioni gobbe. Non mi vedrete mai commentare sopra le righe, mai trollare e mai sovrappormi a voi. Rispetto il forum e l ospitalità, mi auguro sia reciproco.



mi sei molto simpatico benvenuto


----------



## medjai (20 Dicembre 2020)

Odiolarube ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti, piacere.
> Sono - come si legge dal titolo - un tifoso Interista. AC Milan 1899 dovrebbe ricodarsi chi sono &#55357;&#56898; detto ciò, come si vede dal mio nick name ho un solo obiettivo in questo forum, e cioè quello di difendere i miei colori dalle mistificazioni gobbe. Non mi vedrete mai commentare sopra le righe, mai trollare e mai sovrappormi a voi. Rispetto il forum e l ospitalità, mi auguro sia reciproco.



Non ti preoccupare, qui non è come nel vostro forum. Qui i tifosi di altre squadre sono benvenute mentre ci sia rispetto. Io sono stato bannato di interfans senza motivo. Soltanto mostrarmi come milanista.

Benvenuto!


----------



## David Gilmour (25 Dicembre 2020)

Odiolarube ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti, piacere.
> Sono - come si legge dal titolo - un tifoso Interista. AC Milan 1899 dovrebbe ricodarsi chi sono &#55357;&#56898; detto ciò, come si vede dal mio nick name ho un solo obiettivo in questo forum, e cioè quello di difendere i miei colori dalle mistificazioni gobbe. Non mi vedrete mai commentare sopra le righe, mai trollare e mai sovrappormi a voi. Rispetto il forum e l ospitalità, mi auguro sia reciproco.



Benvenuto, abbiamo un nemico in comune. Tanto basta, cugino.


----------



## James45 (25 Dicembre 2020)

Odiolarube ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti, piacere.
> Sono - come si legge dal titolo - un tifoso Interista. AC Milan 1899 dovrebbe ricodarsi chi sono &#55357;&#56898; detto ciò, come si vede dal mio nick name ho un solo obiettivo in questo forum, e cioè quello di difendere i miei colori dalle mistificazioni gobbe. Non mi vedrete mai commentare sopra le righe, mai trollare e mai sovrappormi a voi. Rispetto il forum e l ospitalità, mi auguro sia reciproco.



Rispetto sì, simpatia no.


----------



## Beppe85 (25 Dicembre 2020)

Benvenuto e molto piacere di conoscerti.
Qua nel forum abbiamo anche ospiti gobbi che però devo dirti... son brava gente e son simpatici.
Spero ti troverai bene qua ma ovviamente al derby aspettati una serie di #iononhocugini mica da ridere


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Dicembre 2020)

Odiolarube ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti, piacere.
> Sono - come si legge dal titolo - un tifoso Interista. AC Milan 1899 dovrebbe ricodarsi chi sono  detto ciò, come si vede dal mio nick name ho un solo obiettivo in questo forum, e cioè quello di difendere i miei colori dalle mistificazioni gobbe. Non mi vedrete mai commentare sopra le righe, mai trollare e mai sovrappormi a voi. Rispetto il forum e l ospitalità, mi auguro sia reciproco.



benevenuto e auguriamoci un anno di lotta tra le milanesi per lo scudo come non succedeva dal medioevo


----------

